# Furry webcomics



## Brimm (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright this again- Favorite furry webcomics NSFW and not GO!
*Bittersweetcandybowl
Cheap Thrills
Furthia High
Concession
Ozy and Millie
Jack
Slightly Damned
Two Kinds
Las Lindas*


----------



## Riavis (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh wow, I remember Slightly Damned. Do they still update? When I found it I read every comic on the site in a day!


----------



## NiteFang (Sep 17, 2011)

Bittersweet Candy Bowl = <3

Stopped reading it though.. I should start reading it again xD


----------



## Brimm (Sep 18, 2011)

It updates every saturday, Slightly Damned that is


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2011)

Brimm said:


> It updates every saturday, Slightly Damned that is


Unless Chu changed such, I would not call it a Furry Comic. She does not classify it as so, and does not like when other people do. Yes, the main character has fur... but is a completely fictional demi-human, not an anthropomorphized animal. Death was revealed sort-of recently to most definitely be non-anthropomorphic animal, the Demons aren't... the closest you get is the Turtle-race concept she's gone into, and even then that's iffy to call it a Furry comic over.


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

Prequel is an awesome, MSPA-like comic.  It hasn't progressed very far yet, but I am loving it.  The humor is awesome.

Only downside is the constant bitching over command submissions.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Prequel is an awesome, MSPA-like comic.  It hasn't progressed very far yet, but I am loving it.  The humor is awesome.
> 
> Only downside is the constant bitching over command submissions.



OMG Elder Scrolls based humor comic

I APPROVE


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Sep 23, 2011)

What no DMFA? It's actually a decent read.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 23, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Prequel is an awesome, MSPA-like comic. It hasn't progressed very far yet, but I am loving it. The humor is awesome.
> 
> Only downside is the constant bitching over command submissions.



I am now hooked to it.

But now I am thinking of a Prequel/Homestuck crossover.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I am now hooked to it.
> 
> But now I am thinking of a Prequel/Homestuck crossover.



That would be too awesome

My brain would explode


----------



## Brimm (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd never heard of prequel before but when I read it my comic sense had an orgasm.  Very good addition Mr. JamesB


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 27, 2011)

A repeat thread! Yay! And the old "best furry webcomics" thread isn't even closed from maximum posts reached yet. :V

Anyway, I'll just use it to reiterate my previous choices for Top 3:


In* third* place, comes a beautifully drawn comic about a bisexual dingo who (to his surprise) reunites with his old boyfriend, and thus the drama began. Put your hands together for...

...*Dog Days Of Summer!*


And in *second* place, comes an old-timey, prohibition era, beautifully illustrated, SFW, comic of the feline variety. Give a big round of applause to...

...*LACKADAISY!*


And finally, in* first* place, comes the gay furry webcomic that set the gold standard for "slice of life", a SFW comic that was four volumes in the making, beautifully drawn with a great story, that has been credited for helping many confused teens and providing great reading material for everyone else! Give it up for our winner...

...*FURPILED
*

So yeah, I hope you enjoyed the awards ceremony.  That's my 2Â¢


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 29, 2011)

Since I've been doing a lot of reminiscing lately, there was this old web comic I used to read during high school called Exterminatus Now. It takes place in the Sonic world, but is otherwise completely independent. Follows a crew of unorthodox daemon hunters. Lots of crude humor, violent themes, profanity, and sometimes mild adult themes. The art style improves considerably over the course of the comic. It's been updating since 2003, but I haven't been checking in on it for a while now. I liked it mostly because it's funny, but there's action at parts and -sometimes- it loosely follows a mission-to-mission story line. Anyway, it has its moments.

Exterminatus Now


----------

